# 722 Deleted all recordings



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Last night my VIP722 deleted all my recordings before 9:00 CST. Everything that recorded after that is there. Any idea what happened and more importantly, will it happen again? If I cant trust my DVR I have to make a change. I'm on my 3rd 722 since 2007. Usually they pixilate before the hard drive fails and its gradual. I have never lost recordings before. Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you see any error messages before everything was deleated? Does anything show in the DVR history?


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

MattG. No error messages at all. The schedule says prior recordings fired ok and the recordings after 9 last night seem fine.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you tried a hard reboot, that has helped some customers but it is far from a 100% cure. With the amount of hard drive failures people are going to realize storing on a hard drive is not permanent.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep, I tried a hard reboot right away no luck. I very much agree that HDD dont last forever and our DVR gets heavy use but every other time I have had a HDD issue I have had time to transfer everything to our EHD. We tend to record entire series to binge watch in the future so we lost a lot of stuff. Frusturating. Anyways, here is the info from the Diagnostic Tests screen, Hard Drive Counters section in the hope that maybe someone with more knowledge than me can shed some insight. Nothing obvious in plain english anyway is jumping out at me although the temp seems high. Its well ventilated. Happy to check anyting else that might be helpful. Thanks in advance
01) Dist: 0x00
02) Hard Drive Info: 0x6024
03) High temp 134 F
04) Low Temp 114 F
05) Avg Termp 122 F
06) Reformat Partition: 0x))
07) Fsck: 0 : 02-27-15 349am
08 Transfer mode : 0
09) Fail FS count: 0
10) Fail unmount Count: 0
11) HDD smart status: 0
12) HDD last Fcode: 0x0000
13) HDD Start Fcound: 0
14) Rcount E:V:A:M 1 : 2 : 1 : 0
15) MCount E:M
16) DST Count: Result 5 : 0x80
17) HDD EFS RW Fauk count: 0


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You can binge watch from your hard drive, keep your onboard with minimum recordings to lose.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

RBA said:


> You can binge watch from your hard drive, keep your onboard with minimum recordings to lose.


We do that as well. i have over 3 TB on 2 EHD's but I don't want to go back to checking the DVR every day to see if my recordings are there. The last time that happened was in the days of the 7100 Dishplayer and I switched to Directv for several years giving up on that POS. Wow that was a long time ago :hurah:


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Jon W said:


> We do that as well. i have over 3 TB on 2 EHD's but I don't want to go back to checking the DVR every day to see if my recordings are there. The last time that happened was in the days of the 7100 Dishplayer and I switched to Directv for several years giving up on that POS. Wow that was a long time ago :hurah:


Yes that was a POS but hard drives still fail wether DISH, DIRECTV or TIVO


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

I solved the problem by upgrading to a Hopper with Sling & Superjoey :icon_bb: Happy so far


----------

